#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【贈文】TO:M.S.Keith 【大城小故事系列】月影與紅茶的邂逅

## 狼 - 月

剛過十二點,MS生日快樂!!

這是賀文,請收下吧(遞

仍有寫得不好的地方,多多見諒(鞠躬

--------------------------------

【大城小故事系列】月影與紅茶的邂逅


秋風呼呼地撫摸庭院裡的每一處，已經顯得成熟的楓葉紅通通地飄落幾片，在空中自由地旋轉，移動，徐徐降落到地面上。

其中一片樹上的楓葉發展得很成熟，痴痴紅紅地在風中擺動。幾個涼風再吹，這片葉子脫離了連接，像降落傘般跟其他幾個兄弟往地上飄。

飄阿飄，華麗地落在一個黑色的鼻子上。


「嗚姆！」
鼻子的主人甩了一下頭把楓葉弄掉。那是一隻有著海藍色頭髮的小灰狼，頸上戴著個小小的十字架裝飾品，悠悠閒閒地躺在地板上睡懶覺，讓秋天的涼風溫柔地撫平他身上的毛髮。

「嗚唔喔......」
打一個呵欠，伸一個懶腰，小灰狼傻裡傻氣地站起來發呆，兩隻藍色的眼睛眨眨地看著樹上的一頭紅髮。

「呼呼──」
一陣微風掠過，帶動著整棵紅樹嘩啦嘩啦地響個一兩下，又幾片成熟的通紅徐徐降落到地上。


很寧靜，很祥和，這樣的美好環境的確是用作休息的絕佳良地，不好好躺上一場果真對不起自己。

不過，風其實是個調皮的小孩子，總喜歡在大城小屋子裡作作怪──一陣由外而來的風把屋子裡的某個東西吹跌倒了。

由物件碰撞地面的聲面可以辨別出那大概是盒子之類的東西，而且很輕。只是發出了一下微弱的響聲後，安靜這傢伙又馬上跑了回來。

但是，再小再弱的聲音聽在狼耳朵裡，卻猶如在耳邊談話一般，清晰而無誤。響聲吸引了小灰狼的注意，並引誘到他的好奇心而驅使他走了過來。

仔細觀看之下，這是一個黃色的長方形紙盒，大小跟幾個拳頭合起來差不多，開蓋式的，薄薄的紙蓋向外翻開，裡面安安靜靜地躺著一個白色小茶包。

小灰狼好奇地用鼻子貼近茶包嗅嗅，那是一種沒有聞過的香味，挺特別的,有點濃濃而帶點苦澀之類的感覺，不過最明顯的是小灰狼聞過後感覺精神了一點。
「姆？」
伸出了舌頭，上面的點點味蕾帶著口水沾濕了茶包的一部份，原本薄薄的白色茶包在沾上口水後漸漸變得淺紅，再慢慢加深。這突如其來的轉變令小灰狼馬上跳開了一點，因為不止是視覺的變化，味覺的刺激也不少──甜甜的卻又有點苦苦的味道，還夾著半點茶香。

縮回了舌頭後，小灰狼又舔舔自己的嘴巴，好像有點餘韻的感覺......那個味道好像還不錯？

只不過......有點太濃。

唔......要解決太濃的方法......用水！

正當小灰狼想到好點子後搖搖尾向小茶包走過去的時候，一小陣涼風又吹起，小灰狼輕輕感到一點點冷。

唔......用熱水會更好！對，熱水！

小灰狼磨磨蹭蹭地走到茶包旁，用嘴巴挑起茶包頂端連著的一條線，小茶包在空中搖搖晃晃地被帶著走，直到小灰狼走到屬於自己的飯碗前放下。那是一個海藍色的圓形飯碗，放在了一個茶几上面，旁邊很識趣地擺著一個電動的水壺。
放下茶包，小灰狼搖著尾巴把飯碗給好好清潔一番後推到電動水壺下，之後把茶包平平地放在中間，用雙爪靠著電動水壺站起來，兩隻手掌都放到手動放水的位置上準備沖泡紅茶。

「吱吱！」
一道短促的聲音從耳邊呼嘯而過，當小灰狼反應過來的時候，舒服地躺在碗中的茶包就不見了，而那個小偷正以飛快的速度降落到另一邊的冰箱頂端上──是一隻小鳥！
「姆......」
看著將會享用的東西被偷去，在小灰狼的心裡當然是一陣不快，於是就在下一秒的時間，小灰狼就決定要在小偷手上把茶包給搶過來！

＊　＊　＊

居高臨下，偷茶包的小鳥穩穩地站在冰箱頂端往下看著，看著小灰狼在團團轉地想點子的那個傻傻的樣子，偶爾還看到小灰狼在往高處跳，但卻只跳到冰箱一半高度的樣子。

「唔......」
小灰狼仍然在想著怎麼搶回茶包，看著可愛的茶包躺在冰箱上面，小灰狼也顯得有一點焦急。

唔......叮噹！

小灰狼的腦袋裡一下閃亮，總算想到搶回的方法──層層。

小灰狼轉頭跑向儲物房，一頭塞進了雜物中，翻翻找找的，只看到一條灰色的狼尾在門外晃動，然後幾個小空箱子滾滾滾地滾了出來。
「姆姆！」
慢慢地擺放，片刻後小灰狼滿意地看著冰箱面前幾個小小的空箱子高的樣子，然後一步一步地踏上去，就像踏向勝利的道路。

嘿......嘿......

一下，兩下，起來的空箱子只有冰箱大約三分之一的高度，而小灰狼在上面用爪子靠著站起來也不過是比冰箱一半高度高一點，幾下的跳躍後小灰狼還是差一點才碰到頂端。
再來......再來！
小灰狼仍然試著跳到上面，但始終還是差一點，不要緊，再來，再來！

「啪啪啪！」
因為箱子是空的，所以可以承受的重量也很有限，更何況是連續多次的跳動。每次的跳起，都令最高的那個空箱子出現小小的凹陷，然後在落下的那一下，凹陷也加大一點，慢慢地累積下，空箱子最後還是滾滾地塌了下來，沒有了站立點的小灰狼當然是跌到了空箱子的殘骸中，就像跌進了某個街邊的垃圾堆裡一樣。
「嗚！」
從空箱子堆中掙脫出來後，小灰狼站著望望高處，那隻偷茶包的小鳥還依然站在冰箱的頂端跟他對望，還透出一點點輕鬆看戲的表情。

看來小灰狼又要好好想另一種方法了......

＊　＊　＊

「唔......嗚......」
幾下像是在吃力般的聲音，帶著重物在地面上拖行的響聲往冰箱的方面移去。鏡頭之下，小灰狼咬著一個小彈跳床往冰箱拖。
「嗚呼呼......」
因為小彈跳床的支架用鐵做，所以重量也有一定程度，對體型不大的小灰狼來說是比較吃力。因此，小灰狼把彈跳床拖到冰箱前的時候，已經是上氣不接下氣那般。

不過，既然終點在望，小灰狼也總算是充滿信心地走到五六步遠的地方作好助跑的準備。然後一個快跑，一個跳躍......

「嗙──」
彈跳床上的彈弓很微妙地往下扭曲，然後在一瞬間又回復原樣，方才跳在上面的重量也順勢而飛出。
「嗚呼！」
可以聽到風聲在耳邊吹過，小灰狼在空中衝刺的身體產生了快速的風，輕輕地把頭上的藍髮追得飄揚。茶包，小灰狼的茶包，快得到了！

「呼──」
速度很夠，力度也很足，在空氣滑翔的小灰狼對眼前的茶包張大狼嘴，就只差不到零點一秒的距離......飛過頭了。

「啪！」
死死地，一隻狼撞到了牆上發出巨響，只見純色的牆上有一團灰色慢慢往下滑落......

唔，應該很痛吧，都那麼大聲......

另一邊箱，仍然站在冰箱頂端看戲的小鳥正發出吱吱喳喳般的笑聲......

＊　＊　＊

「唔嗚......」
之前一直在翻箱子和堆彈床的功夫已經用上不少精力，再加上撞牆的重擊，現在蹲在冰箱前的小灰狼可說是筋疲力盡，呼呼地在喘著熱氣。
「嗚......」
一下嗚咽，小灰狼像洩了氣的汽球一樣縮了起來，用尾巴擋住臉，在毛茸茸的一團裡偶爾還看見幾下抽搐。

......小灰狼？

「哼嗚......唔嗚......」
可以看到小灰狼的身體越縮越緊，哽咽的聲音也越來越響，小灰狼像個小孩般哭了，傷心地哭了。他垂下了耳朵，海藍色的頭髮間看到幾點濕潤和太陽之間的反光，默默地沾濕了附近的毛髮，為小灰狼的哭聲增添幾分哀感。

「......」
站著看戲的小鳥心裡也像被咬了一口似的，感到一絲絲歉意。接著，他低下了頭，用嘴叼著東西飛回到地面，輕輕地走近小灰狼因哽咽而搖動的頭。
「吱？」
小鳥向小灰狼叫了一聲，但卻得不到回應，小灰狼仍然在傷心地哭著，這叫得小鳥的心更是感到歉疚了。小鳥再走近一點，試著用叼著東西的口戳戳小灰狼的耳朵。這一下總算有反應，小灰狼的耳朵有微微地搖了一下，但又馬上垂下去，而哭聲還是沒有停。小鳥也只好再走近一點......

「唔姆！」
當小鳥走到灰狼用小爪擋著的臉前時，小灰狼突然一個直衝出來，把小鳥嘴裡的東西給搶了，然後用很快的速度跑了有五六步。
「唔哼哼！」
到了認為安全的距離後，小灰狼咬著東西很得意地對著小鳥笑，原來剛才像洩氣般的一切都是在演戲！果然是一個妙計！

「吱吱！」
反應過來知道是什麼回事的小鳥竟然沒有感到驚訝，反而更得意地在亂跳！

怎麼可能？茶包不是被搶回來了嗎？怎麼他還可以這麼得意？

小灰狼馬上看了看嘴裡咬著的東西，竟然......竟然是一小堆毛線！而小鳥現在嘴裡叼著的才是茶包！原來剛才小鳥走向灰狼時嘴裡叼著的只是隨便一處叼來的小毛線！好一個拆招阿！

「唔嗚嗚！」
被耍了當然是不會高興，小灰狼一連幾次的點子都不生效已經有夠生氣的了，現在那隻小鳥還一副得意的模樣跳來跳去，那只會令火在眼中燒的小灰狼更憤怒！二話不說，小灰狼就已經咧嘴露出牙齒，就像要把對方殺死般的凶狠樣往小鳥慢慢走去。
「吱......」
看到小灰狼突然變得這麼恐怖，小鳥只好慢慢地往後退，最後更是「吱！」的一聲就飛走逃跑去了，留下了那個茶包。

「......」
看到小鳥飛走，小灰狼呆了──原來只是露出凶一點的樣子就可以嚇走他......早知道的話那麼一開始就先嚇嚇他啦！真是笨！
「姆！」
雖然有點不能接受自己把一件那麼簡單的事弄得滿身疲累的愚笨，不過小灰狼還是收起了那副凶凶的臉，搖著尾巴走過去咬回茶包放到飯碗裡。

這次應該不會有人偷了吧？

熱水慢慢倒進小灰狼的飯碗裡，漸漸達到滿溢的程度，原本白色的熱水在茶包的影響下慢慢變得暗紅，而且發出陣陣茶香，讓小灰狼垂涎個好幾尺，一直搖搖尾地聞著飯碗裡傳出的香。

「姆姆！」
可以看出小灰狼是開心的，毛茸茸的尾巴搖個不停，四隻小狼爪也磨來蹭去，有趣的更是兩隻狼耳，每當小灰狼的舌頭舔上一口紅茶後，就會很愉快地搖個兩下。

然後，在接下來的時間裡，小灰狼都好好地陶醉在紅茶的享受裡，可以說也是一種幸福呢。

＊　＊　＊

【月影的日記】　十月十三日　晴

唔嗚......姆！ (後面有一個茶杯冒著熱氣的圖畫)



合上了筆記本，小灰狼放下口中咬著的筆，對旁邊的飯碗磨磨蹭蹭地，然後又舔了幾口裡面仍然溫暖的紅茶。

一定很美味吧？看小灰狼那個閉眼臉紅享受的樣子，一定很喜歡了。

或許有哪一天，還會有小鳥來偷你的茶包呢，要小心哦！

-End-

-------------------------------------
寫慣了半形標點一下轉全形有點不習慣"

再祝賀一句生日快樂!!

----------


## ShadelanJenn

整個文章看起來寫的好可愛啊，還有那隻小灰狼。
豎起一隻大拇指「好聰明的狼啊。」怎麼會這樣講，好天真啊。

整篇文章在看完之後的感覺，有種像是在看一部小短篇的卡通一樣。
那卡通表現的方式，有點像是用蠟筆畫出來的效果，更顯得像是小孩子。應該是吧。看著牠哭的樣子，有種覺得可愛卻又不忍的感覺。

===========XD===================

紅茶，那濃郁的香氣，吸引著我的嗅覺。
每一口，那茶微微的苦味，刺激著我的味蕾。
悠閒的下午，喝一口茶，幸福的享受。

----------


## M.S.Keith

謝謝小狼月喔ˊ3ˋ(摸摸頭
我會不會太可愛了點ˊ3ˋ....

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯……我還以為MS是貓……（思）
這篇真的很輕柔呢……就像是童話繪本一樣
感覺很適合生日時，用來放鬆身心的文呢？
不過似乎和自稱是有紳士之名的變態不很和……或著這其實是另一面？（思）
那麼，祝MS生日快樂。

----------


## 狼 - 月

> ShadelanJenn

恩阿,主要是因為這故事想表達的是一個滿輕鬆和可愛的感覺
所以在寫的語氣跟用字上也盡量貼近小孩子,比較天真的那種

希望能夠製造出大人看小孩子在笨笨地玩,而自己在微笑的那種氣氛吧,大概


> M.S.Keith

MS喜歡就好嘍
可愛麻...當是偶爾的另一面(?


> 瀟湘

很高興文章能夠達到輕鬆的效果~相信收文者也會很滿意~

另外,紳士的形象好像給我逆轉了(小聲 (爆
不過偶爾有個另一面也不錯,拉回平均值(?

----------


## a70701111

咦……？
這篇贈文真的是令我驚訝阿。
嗯……應該說是故事本來就是這樣子開頭的。
在別人的眼中，自己到底是什麼印象，沒有人知道。
所以在別人的筆下，才變得更有趣阿。
說不定那正是自己的另外一面喔。

雖然晚了。
祝M.S.Keith生日快樂。

----------

